# wax for a yellow car



## samZR (Feb 3, 2009)

hi guys i own a yellow MG ZR 160 and i want it to look its best for the summer. 

I have read up on dodo juice banana armour and how its best suited to yellow cars, im a bit put off by some of the things i have read on other websites though, saying its a hard wax for serious detailers etc etc. 
Im a complete newbie on this kind of thing, so shall i go for a softer wax until im more profficent at this kind of thing ? and also i read i should get dodo juice lime lite as a pre wax product, i thought you would have to just give it a good wash, dry and apply wax. is that the case ? or can someone please elaborate.

many thanks 

sam


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

BA is an excelent wax for all colours, the colour charge is so slight that you wont notice even if you use 2 or 3 layers on a white car or the dark waxes on a yellow car.

The hard property is just the texture it needs to be applyied with an applicator pad where soft ones can be done by hand, you use less and get a thinner coat by applicator anyway. You won't be disapointed with banana armour.

As for lime prime lite and other pre wax producs they all need to be applyed to a clean surface so you need to make sure the car is clean before useing them no point putting any product on a dirty surface.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I really like Dodo BA, and it is easy enough to apply and remove - use a foam applicator to apply, allow to cure then buff with a MF.

If you are starting fresh I would:

Wash
Clay
Wash/Rinse
Polish/Prep with Dodo Lime Prime or AS SRP
2x layers of Dodo BA (leaving an hour at least in between)

If you havent polishes the car or it is not being polished prior to waxing then LP would be better than LPL as it contains micro-abrasives :thumb:


----------



## samZR (Feb 3, 2009)

little john said:


> BA is an excelent wax for all colours, the colour charge is so slight that you wont notice even if you use 2 or 3 layers on a white car or the dark waxes on a yellow car.
> 
> The hard property is just the texture it needs to be applyied with an applicator pad where soft ones can be done by hand, you use less and get a thinner coat by applicator anyway. You won't be disapointed with banana armour.
> 
> As for lime prime lite and other pre wax producs they all need to be applyed to a clean surface so you need to make sure the car is clean before useing them no point putting any product on a dirty surface.





ahaydock said:


> I really like Dodo BA, and it is easy enough to apply and remove - use a foam applicator to apply, allow to cure then buff with a MF.
> 
> If you are starting fresh I would:
> 
> ...


thank you guys, only problem iv just thought of is, my car might be booked in for some bodywork next month after some little prick keyed my car so i'll be having a few panels painted, and i want it "show shiny" for ISTS in april, how long after new paint can you wax ?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

samZR said:


> thank you guys, only problem iv just thought of is, my car might be booked in for some bodywork next month after some little prick keyed my car so i'll be having a few panels painted, and i want it "show shiny" for ISTS in april, how long after new paint can you wax ?


You will get conflicting views on this.

Some people say straight away,some people say a week,some people say a month. Personally i would just use a glaze for the first couple of weeks just to be on the safe side. On the other hand one bodyshop i deliver to waxes all his new paint straight away a day or two after they come out of the oven and has never had any problems.


----------



## samZR (Feb 3, 2009)

hmm its best that i ask the bodyshop then, they are arguably the best in the city so they know what they are talking about. I wish i caught the knobs that did my paint over, i'd kick 600 quids worth out of em !


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Banana Armour till the cows come home :thumb:


----------

